# Sir Vape Juice 1,2,3,4 & 5 (6mg) back in stock



## Sir Vape (3/2/15)

It's back and get it here for only R170 a bottle 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/sir-vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------

